# 06 Hardbody stock head unit help



## Spekko (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi all

i have a 2006 Hardbody double cab, i have no idea what kind of head unit or w/e it is. All i want to know is if i will definately find an rca output, to connect to my amp, on the back of it if i manage to get behind there. I dont want to go through too much trouble and then find out i cant connect an amp to my stock head unit.

Ive been looking for info all day on the net and couldnt find anything, just came across this forum.

Thanx


----------



## Spekko (Jan 8, 2011)

I managed to get the radio out. its a Nissan B8185-8M800 radio (thats what i got from a sticker on the bottom). i see another codei think its related to the model too, SY712.

I got dissapointed when i saw there is no RCA outputs on the back just some funny looking port










Is there some conversion i can do to get an rca from that?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

IIRC, that's for the Nissan remote multi-CD player, a dealer option. I've never seen a stock Nissan radio with RCA jacks...and I don't recall seeing RCA jacks on any other manufacturer's stock audio chassis.


----------



## Spekko (Jan 8, 2011)

i went and got myself a line out converter, now my only problem is which wires are which behind the head unit. I cant seem to find any color codes on the web for my car, its like no one installs any extra speakers in hardbody's. Can anyone give me a link to where i can find color codes for the wires, will be much appreciated.

Thanx


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Nissan Hardbodies were made through 97 in the US, then the Frontier took it's place. Hardbodies were still made in Mexico into 2008. I don't have diagrams for 06 mexican HB's, but I do have them for 06 Frontiers (US). If you want them, send me an e-mail at [email protected]. I need to know if it's a crew cab or not and whether you have the base system or premium sound system. Put that info into the Email.


----------



## Spekko (Jan 8, 2011)

thanx smj, just sent you an email. Im from south africa, and the hardbody here was discontinued only a few years ago and replaced with the navara. I really hope you can organize those color codes for me


----------

